# Growling



## CzechCheek (May 27, 2013)

Hi all!
I have a 15 w/o Vizsla named Duke. Duke is amazing! Well socialized, listens well to basic commands. Gets lots of attention and is exercised. Duke was the pick of the litter, an alpha male. 
We have never had issues with aggression, barking or biting. Last night during feeding I came up behind him and placed my hand in his bowl. He didn't bite or react but growled. If took me by surprise as he has never growled at anyone before. This morning the same. My wife is concerned that this indicates he may become aggressive as he grows older. Any advice?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't think it means aggression by any means. He's still pretty young to be throwing that word around. There is a phenomenon called "resource guarding", though, and it could be the start of some of that. My theory is that they learn to protect their portion of the food from their littermates by growling. You can research it on Google, but one way to deal with it is to sit down on the floor and feed him by hand, one piece at a time. Then he begins to associate your hand with good things, and to recognize that you do, in fact, control all of the resources. It never hurts to talk to him in a happy voice... "Yummy, yummy... you're such a good boy", etc., etc. Hope other members will offer their advice too, as I am not an expert! 

_p.s. WELCOME to the forums, CzechCheek!!_


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi CzechCheek and welcome to the forums!

This does not immediately indicate an aggressive puppy or dog that will grow up to be aggressive - what your pup is doing is resource guarding. Dogs can guard food bowls, toys, chews, beds, bones etc. This can come from being with littermates and having to 'compete' for various things as a natural instinct.

Use the search function to look for threads on resource guarding - there are heaps.

At the moment little Duke doesn't know any better and you must teach him what is acceptable. For example, throw something tasty in his food bowl as you walk past every meal and eventually graduate to putting your hands in there with the treat. This way he can start associating you coming towards his food bowl with good things.

Luckily you have the chance to start working on this very early on.

Also try the book 'Mine'.

Good luck,
Chloe


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Oops! Sorry mswhipple, almost the same exact reply, didn't know you had posted  I second mswhipple!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

LOL!! Glad to see we're on the same page, so to speak! ;D ;D

Good book reference, too, Chloe!


----------



## CzechCheek (May 27, 2013)

Thank you both. I agree, sometimes I need others to convince my wife. Lol


----------



## abatt (Jul 10, 2012)

Our pup had few episodes when he growled or even snapped if we approached his food. It is very important to address it early and teach him what is acceptable. All the recommendations above sound great and you should practice them as much as possible. Even when he stops growling, you should still do some exercises once in a while, as our pup after getting better suddenly started growling again. We had few relapses like that. Now he is 1 year old and great, won't touch the food until we tell him "OK", and will stop eating and sit down if we start to reach for his bowl.

Again, it doesn't mean he is aggressive. He is still very young.


----------



## lonestar (Jun 2, 2013)

This is also called dominance. And although it is "Resource guarding", the resource they're guarding here is their own dominance. Dominant dogs are used to a certain amount of respect, perhaps most especially around food. If you're accurate in your description of him being dominant/alpha, expect to see more displays of it. It isn't aggressive...even if you (or your wife) equate the displays with it. 

Living with an alpha dog is both a challenge and really quite rewarding, they have uber self confidence and a real sense of themselves, they have an awareness that other dogs don't. But you have to manage it to get the most out of it. So, I agree that feeding by hand for the first few bits is a good start, as well as having him wait a moment or two before giving him the OK command (he already knows this one, right?) to eat..this gently reasserts your authority and reminds him who's in charge.

Let your wife do this, it will increase her self confidence with the dog and help her establish herself as Uber alpha, too. But dont turn it into a control struggle, you especially dont want to do this with an alpha.


----------



## CzechCheek (May 27, 2013)

Yep. Thanks. We make him sit and stay before we put the food down and he doesn't move until we say ok. My wife or kids as well. All have taken the food back from him as well without an issue. I guess it pissed him off when I put my finger in his mouth while he was eating, but we do believe we should be able to do that.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes, you just need to keep working with him. He will be fine.

http://www.woofology.com/alpha myth.html

"Debunking the Alpha Dog/Dominance Myth"


----------



## CzechCheek (May 27, 2013)

Well, we haven't made much progress, in fact his growling seems to be getting worse. Now this only happens when we pet his head while he is eating. He seems to be very tense. We don't have any other issues, he listens well, is thriving. He will wait for his food and will sit if instructed even during a meal. I know the simple answer is to leave him alone while eating, but I have small kids and nieces who are always around and I don't want to risk anyone getting bitten.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I just happened to be watching Cesar Milan yesterday and he was doing a show on puppies and pack order etc. What I really did get out of this is that you want to hold all the resources and respect. He said to make sure you have the dogs eye contact and that he/she is sitting still and you give the ok to eat. I have yet to try this with Dharma as she comes home on Saturday. I think consistency is also the answer.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Here are some general resource guarding tips given to me by a trainer. It's best to train a dog not to guard resources from you, even though resource guarding is a totally natural behavior (just inconsistent with what humans consider to be good manners). Just because, as you said, you never want to be in a situation where a stranger or small child goes up to your dog and tries to take a stick without realizing the dog resource guards. And it's obviously best to address this, rather than let it escalate. The following uses clicker training.

1. Learn how close you can get to the dog before it starts to growl.
2. When engaged with whatever object he is guarding, step as close as possible without causing the dog to growl. He may look up at you, or put a paw over the object. Click and reward.
3. Slowly build up until you can stand right next to him and he won't react. 
4. Touch the object, but don't take. Click/reward.
5. Take the object and give it immediately back. Click/reward.
6. Take the object and hold it for a while. Click/reward.
7. Work up to being able to physically remove something from their mouth. 

You may also offer "trades" to the dog if you need to take something away for a while/forever--that is, take away the stick, but give them an equal or better thing in return, such as an antler. I mean, that's essentially what's going on with food versus treats above, but this is another option for longer term removal of a resource.

Basically you're training the dog to learn that you being near the resource is a good thing! It means he gets yummy treats (note: if he's resource guarding his regular food, make sure you reward with something yummier). Progress might be slow on this one, so make sure not to go too fast. And feeding by hand is also a really good idea! Look at this from his perspective: "Yum, food! Food is good. Food makes me happy and full. Oh no, they're trying to take the food away! Then I won't be happy and full! Maybe if I growl they'll go away and I can eat my food and be happy." He doesn't realize that you're not actually going to take away his food forever, or that you'll feed him again in the future. It's just that right now, at this moment in time, you're trying to take away his food and that will leave him sad and hungry.

You'll be teaching your dog that he who giveth may taketh away...and then usually giveth back unless it's icky.


----------



## lonestar (Jun 2, 2013)

If you have an Alpha male he's going to be more dominant and assertive, and if this is the only time he asserts that, then you can try some of the suggestions here, but you can also just respect his space while he's eating. 

Dominant dogs are another experience altogether, and part of it is that they experience themselves (and you) as more equal. My experience with dominant V's is that they are neither challenging nor threatening, just more directly communicative, and as long as you're a strong, consistent, loving leader, they just let you know more frequently what's on their minds.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

CzechCheek said:


> Hi all!
> I have a 15 w/o Vizsla named Duke. Duke is amazing! Well socialized, listens well to basic commands. Gets lots of attention and is exercised. Duke was the pick of the litter, an alpha male.
> We have never had issues with aggression, barking or biting. Last night during feeding I came up behind him and placed my hand in his bowl. He didn't bite or react but growled. If took me by surprise as he has never growled at anyone before. This morning the same. My wife is concerned that this indicates he may become aggressive as he grows older. Any advice?


Simply put, your boy is disrespectful toward you  . And yes he may assert himself more and more. 
You should be able to claim anything he has in his possession as well as any space he occupies (if you need to move him off the couch for instance). 

;D somewhat unrelated but fun... this guy knows how to claim respect... from wolfs (wolfman living among wolfs)
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xan7ia_the-wolfman-part-one-documentary-fi_animals#.Ud47up_1FXg
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xan8s9_the-wolfman-part-two-documentary-fi_animals#.Ud48op_1FXg
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xan9up_the-wolfman-part-three-documentary_animals#.Ud48yp_1FXg


----------



## stryker (Dec 9, 2012)

I believe he is testing you don't let him see you squirm. If you have to fingers on the throat like mama use to do goes a long way. Also my dog is a tuff customer as well so I make him sit quietly for 2 minuets before i give him his food. and I always run my hands on him after I put his bowl down so he makes the food master connection.


----------

